# Mistypes in a study text book



## jbionic2010

Two possessive affixes in a row look a bit odd. Shouldn't <si> be omitted?


----------



## jazyk

When there is a compound noun in Turkish, the second commonly adds - si. Arka çantası is a top case, literally a bag at the back, and arka çantasım is my top case, with the suffix - m referring to the first person singular. Another example would be a church yard, kilise bahçesi, so my church yard would be kilise bahçesim.


----------



## spiraxo

arka sırt çantası = backpack
sırt çantasım çantam
kilise bahçesim bahçem

This may help.
_Constraints on morpheme repetition in Turkish?_
_Geoffrey Haig_


----------



## jazyk

Nobody talked about sırt çantası.

But thanks for the info!


----------



## jbionic2010

So, I guess, I should take the answer of *spiraxo* as of native speaker.


----------



## jazyk

By all means!


----------



## ElifTR

Yes, there is a typo in that example. But, before anything else, we do not call it 'arka çantası", this use is totally incorrect. I assume that it is' the backpack' what they tried to say in the example. It must be 'sırt çantası'. Another mistake made in the example is the use of wrong affix for indicating the person. So, the word underlined is actually formed with the affixes indicating both the 3rd person singular and the 1st person singular. This use is incorrect.

Q: Şu sırt çantası senin mi? - Correct
A: O benim sırt çantasımdır. - Incorrect

The affix '-sı' that is made for making compound nouns is dropped when an affix that indicates person is added. So, the affix '-sı' in the example 'benim sırt çantasımdır' is unnecessary and have to be omitted. 

Çanta-sı-m-dır >>> Here, the suffix '-sı' indicates the 3rd person singular, and the suffix '-m' indicates the 1st person singular. 

O bir sırt çantasıdır. >> It is a backpack. [-sı for making compound nouns]

->Omit the affix in the compound noun and add the affix indicating the person.<-

O benim sırt çanta-m-dır. >> It is my backpack. 

O onun sırt çanta-sı-dır. >> It is his/her backpack. [-sı indicating the 3rd person singular]

I hope that will help.


----------



## Cahittinsan

[QUOTE = "jbionic2010, yayın: 18408481, üye: 687010"]
Arka arkaya iki iyelik eki biraz tuhaf görünüyor. Atlanmamalı mı?
[/ ALINTI]
It must be sırt çantam. .


----------

